# 2006 buck



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

buck i shot today










another


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

NICE BUCK...DID UGO FOR THE NECK? :lol:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i alwasy try and go for the neck.


----------



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

my buck and yours look alike mine was a litter wider and had a droptine but nice buck good job you now what they say bout neck shots you are either gonna hitem and killem or just plain misses graet shot great buck great season


----------

